# Basket for Gaggia Classic Pro 2019



## Hal (Dec 6, 2020)

Sorry, I have been searching this forum to try and find an answer so I dont need to start a new thread but.....

I noticed everyone suggests buying new baskets for the ''Gaggia Classic'', does this mean for the 2019 version too?

Sorry for the daft quesion


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

In a word, yes. The baskets supplied with the 2019, and previous versions, didn't change much. The choices seem to be IMS or VST, but you will find other brands that fit a 58mm group head also work. I went for some La Marzocco baskets, which are made in the same factory/standard as VST but much cheaper and without the QA certificate.

https://uk.lamarzoccohome.com/product-category/accessories/

https://coffeehit.co.uk/products/la-marzocco-baskets


----------



## Hal (Dec 6, 2020)

Stox said:


> In a word, yes. The baskets supplied with the 2019, and previous versions, didn't change much. The choices seem to be IMS or VST, but you will find other brands that fit a 58mm group head also work. I went for some La Marzocco baskets, which are made in the same factory/standard as VST but much cheaper and without the QA certificate.
> 
> https://uk.lamarzoccohome.com/product-category/accessories/
> 
> https://coffeehit.co.uk/products/la-marzocco-baskets


 Thats great, thank you. I will order some.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The stock La Marzocco baskets are made by VST (or a VST designed machine), but don't go through the full QC checks and certification. The 17g and smaller baskets do fit a stock Gaggia portafilter, but they are very tightly fitting. And the important thing here is that even the stock La Marzocco baskets are an improvement over Gaggia's.


----------



## Hal (Dec 6, 2020)

allikat said:


> The stock La Marzocco baskets are made by VST (or a VST designed machine), but don't go through the full QC checks and certification. The 17g and smaller baskets do fit a stock Gaggia portafilter, but they are very tightly fitting. And the important thing here is that even the stock La Marzocco baskets are an improvement over Gaggia's.


 Would you recommend the La Mazoccos too?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Hal said:


> Would you recommend the La Mazoccos too?


 Yes, I would, unless you happen to have the money for full on VST ridgeless baskets, which will fit better. The stock La Marzocco are a decent upgrade from Gaggia's own baskets. Just be aware that they will be a pain in the bum to remove once installed.


----------



## Hal (Dec 6, 2020)

allikat said:


> Yes, I would, unless you happen to have the money for full on VST ridgeless baskets, which will fit better. The stock La Marzocco are a decent upgrade from Gaggia's own baskets. Just be aware that they will be a pain in the bum to remove once installed.


 How much are the VST baskets? I don't mind investing a bit of money into it.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

allikat said:


> Yes, I would, unless you happen to have the money for full on VST ridgeless baskets, which will fit better. The stock La Marzocco are a decent upgrade from Gaggia's own baskets. Just be aware that they will be a pain in the bum to remove once installed.


 The ridged/ridgeless argument is very much about personal taste. My go to basket is a 17g LM ridged basket in a bottomless portafilter handle and I've never had a problem removing it - this is on a 2019 Classic. One reason I prefer the ridged basket is that I can knock the puck out directly into my grinds bin without worrying about the basket falling out of the handle and ending up in the bin. The spring on my stock Gaggia handle is weaker than the bottomless handle and removing the same basket from that is even easier. I also use an IMS 18g ridgeless basket for higher doses and that sometimes ends up in the grinds bin; I have a small knock-box I can use to avoid this issue but it involves more faff and cleaning.


----------

